# alte dBase Datenbank nach Access transportieren



## herberthugendubel (10. September 2003)

Hallo 

Die Daten einer dBase-Datenbank sollen in eine Access-Datenbank übernommen werden. Wie bekomme ich dies am einfachsten hin  Das problem ist, dass in der neuen datenbank die felder nicht alle gleich heißen. Ich habe in access noch nie gearbeitet, und weiß jetzt nicht weiter.

VIelen Dank


----------



## yacine (19. September 2003)

Die Daten selbst (Tabellen und Abfragen) bekommst du sehr einfach über Datei-Importieren. 
Aus deiner Aussage daß die Ferlder nicht den gleichen Namen haben, entnehme ich daß eine Access DB bereits existiert. Dann kannst du über eine Anfügeanfrage die importierten DBase -Daten an die vorhandenen Access-Daten hängen.
Sollten keine Access-Daten vorhanden sein, brauchst du nur die Struktur der Tabellen öffnen und die Felder nach Belieben ändern
Gruß
Yacine


----------

